# Suche Projektbeispiele für Gebäudeautomation



## elbuit (20 Juni 2012)

Ich habe eine Wago Steuerung und suche für Codesys Projektbeispiele für eine Hausautomation. Habe bisher die gängigen Beispiele aus Codesys Büchern von Lepers, .. durch zu Gebäuden gibt es aber leider nicht wirklich viel. Insbesondere interessiert mich ein komplexeres Projekt, die Strukturierung, .. um mir Anregungen zu holen wie ich ein solch großes Projekt sinnvoll aufsetzen kann. Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand ein solches Projekt hat, welches er mir zur Verfügung stellen könnte?


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (21 Juni 2012)

Für Wago gibr es hier Anwendungshinweise:
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/index_d.htm

Ausserdem hat die Oscat auch etliches:
http://oscat.de/

VG
Thomas


----------

